# Zinsser 123 Water Based Primer - Dry Time



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

The 7 days is the final cure time. You can put your topcoats on after 1 hour as long as it it dry. The topcoats should be exterior rated and dry for the specified time if they are exposed to rain.


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me. I understand the topcoat has to be exterior rated and dry the allotted time. 

However, I need to know the primer requirements if I can't get to the topcoat due to other obligations. I don't want to put down the primer and lose my efforts when the rain comes a few hours later.

So if I could get a range of time the primer has to dry that would help me to plan accordingly between the rain showers.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

In typical ( warm, dry not to heavy application) situations 123 drys to be ready to recoat or get rained on in an hour. 
Best to have the rain hold off a little while longer- but the stuff does dry fast. adjust times for humidity/coolness etc.
Top coats are usually at least 4 hrs to be rain safe.


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, that is exactly what I needed to know.


----------

